# Help identifying 1960s gold rolex



## dt08jrc (Dec 11, 2009)

The above watch was owned by my great, great grandmother.. I believe it is from approximately 1960? All I know is that the markings on it indicate it as 18k gold and from opening the back it is a 1400 movement.

Any information on what model or approximate value would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! :-!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Value - scrap price for the Gold.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Your best bet for value would be to check completed auctions on eBay, though I submit its value as an heirloom will be greater than its monetary value. My Rolex gold cocktail watch is insured for $2000 USD, but it also has a diamond bezel.

The 1400 was available in both 17 and 18 jewels and used extensively in ladies cocktail watches from that period, including their chameleon. I understand it to be the smallest movement Rolex every made. It's not COSC and isn't the most accurate movement out there, but these watches don't have seconds hands so it doesn't have to be. It's also manual wind as you no doubt already realize. It's also one of the few Rolex movements with Incabloc shock protection.

You watch has no WR so be careful about getting it wet. I don't wear my 1400 when it's raining.

Smaller ladies watches aren't currently in style, but it's a darling little watch and I think you should wear it with pride in memory of your grandmother.

Jeannie


----------



## dt08jrc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks very much Jeannie, that helps a lot! Do you have any idea what it is called? I've been google image searching "gold rolex cocktail watch" and similar and can't seem to find anything similar.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

This one is similar:

VINTAGE ROLEX 18K GOLD & 20 PTS. DIAMONDS LADIES DRESS WRIST WATCH | eBay

Add "1400" to your search terms and see what you get.

Jeannie


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> Value - scrap price for the Gold.


For most ladies' watches, this is (sadly) accurate. Rolexes are an exception because of the impact of the brand name. An 18k gold ladies Rolex in excellent condition can go out the door at auctions (not eBay) for a bit over a grand.

I would be more inclined to date this watch from the 1970s due to the geometric shape, simplicity, hidden lugs, and general style sense. Something about it (the hour markers, maybe?) also reminds me of the late 1960s watches. So I'd say early 1970s.


----------

